# overclock troubles



## agentbad (May 9, 2005)

well the card i bought was rated to do 565/565 stable however i cannot produce the same results as the person i bought i off of.  also when i let atitool run to long trying to find max mem/core and generally crashes my computer or artifacts really bad after it reaches a certain point.  even after it backs of when it detects some artifacts it can keep doing it but a reboot fixes it no problem.  now im thinking it's either atitool itself causing all the problems or the temperature atitool brings it too when scanning which can reach around 75c.


----------



## steelmind (May 18, 2005)

Hi Agentbad How Yo Getting On With That Card Of Yours Any Luck.


----------



## gR3iF (May 18, 2005)

could u tell me which card?
which programms used for ocing and let atitool write the temps to log file and post it after scan for artifacts 
thx anyway


----------



## djbbenn (May 18, 2005)

Ye be more specfic to what card you have...it helps a lot 


-Dan


----------



## agentbad (May 19, 2005)

it's a bba ati x800pro non-vivo and i use atitool to oc it.


----------



## djbbenn (May 19, 2005)

How the air flow in your case? Make sure theres plenty of cool air getting to the card if your going for a oc like that. I have my X800pro running at 540/560 stable on stock cooling. Max temp for me is ~62C. Sounds like you need better cooling.

-Dan


----------



## agentbad (May 19, 2005)

i agree, my lanboy case just isnt cutting it for good airflow. i let atitool try and find my max mem again and the temp topped out at 80c with a clock of 534 stable.


----------



## djbbenn (May 19, 2005)

Its your temps they are to high for those clocks.

-Dan


----------

